# Bermuda hay for goats??



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I am looking at getting my hay in bulk this year, atleast six monthes worth. For my horses ang goats. Does anyone know anything about Goats and bermuda grass hay?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Its not the best for goats but its all I can get around here. Some have referred to it as goat candy.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

If you are going to buy bulk, I would at least check out http://www.chaffhaye.com/chaffhaye-alfalfa/

We just bought some today but the thread here & my googling convinced me it is a healthier, more economical route. I would for sure get it over something that is considered "not the best for goats"


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Intresting idea but I wanted to buy hay in bulk that my very picky horses and goats could share.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I've bought some for my goats this year as it is all that is available. It's not their favorite but they will eat it. I haven't noticed any problems with them eating it. Although they don't get it every day. We only give to them on days when there is snow on the ground and they can't graze.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Bermuda hay is really some of the best for horses.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been doing alot of research on bermuda hay for goats.. cant find anything negitive about it. Most people just add alfalfa pellets to their feed


----------



## drkayepeery (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, I just bought a big round bail of Bermuda grass mix from Oklahoma. My goats are going crazy over it, and now three have bad diarrhea. I don't know what it is mixed with.


----------

